# Military Museum of the Chinese People's Revolution



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2017)

Or, how the Communists like to celebrate how great they are! This is one of the great military museums and it has recently reopened after a lengthy overhaul of its exhibition space. The exhibits have been cleaned and refurbished and the main hall is bright and spacious. The days I went, the place was packed and this is evident in some of the photographs. A few pics and a link to more;























Link to page: Military Museum of the Chinese People's Revolution


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 19, 2017)

Aircraft are, Xian H-6 (Tu-16) with Shenyang J-5 (MiG-17) and Shenyang JJ-5 (cross between MiG-15UTI and MiG-17) above, Shenyang J-8I, Nanchang Y-5 (An-2), Nanchang Q-5 Fantan and CAIC W-10 Fierce Thunder attack helicopter.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice shots Grant.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2017)

Great shots...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)




----------

